# How to pay new visa fee from Pakistan



## naveedsid (May 27, 2013)

I applied for visa 189 through skill select and I have received an invitation to apply for visa 189.

But the problem is that the new visa fees from 1st July 2013 is very high (about 6120 AUD) and I dont have that much credit limit and banks are not giving me that much limit.

Please update me how to pay visa fee from Pakistan for visa 189.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

naveedsid said:


> I applied for visa 189 through skill select and I have received an invitation to apply for visa 189.
> 
> But the problem is that the new visa fees from 1st July 2013 is very high (about 6120 AUD) and I dont have that much credit limit and banks are not giving me that much limit.
> 
> Please update me how to pay visa fee from Pakistan for visa 189.


\

Hello naveedsid,

This is a common difficulty encountered by Indian and other offshore applicants. 

If you bank is unwilling to raise your credit limit temporarily, you have a number of other options.

You can apply for a *Travel Credit Card *and load the required amount in Australian dollars onto the card. 

This way you can pay via VISA/MASTERCARD. You may also be able to avoid international transaction fees/taxes this way. 

If you have *friends/family *in Australia, they can pay on your behalf.

Otherwise more info here: 

*How to Pay-*How to Pay

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

icriding said:


> \
> 
> Hello naveedsid,
> 
> ...



hi. thanks for your inputs.

i contacted to bank and I came to know that TRAVEL CARD only issued by producing copy of PASSPORT and VISA.

What I should do.


----------



## Faani (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry to jump in with the different question but brother if i can ask you the total time duration it took you to recieve EOI. many thx


----------



## umairmahmood (Apr 9, 2013)

naveedsid said:


> I applied for visa 189 through skill select and I have received an invitation to apply for visa 189.
> 
> But the problem is that the new visa fees from 1st July 2013 is very high (about 6120 AUD) and I dont have that much credit limit and banks are not giving me that much limit.
> 
> Please update me how to pay visa fee from Pakistan for visa 189.



You can check with Dollar East, they can provide you international DD.


----------



## naveedsid (May 27, 2013)

*Please anyone who have really paid the fee by some other means*

I have tried all these mentioned options.Nothing works

Please anyone who have really paid the fee by some other means other than credit card.

Please answer.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

naveedsid said:


> I have tried all these mentioned options.Nothing works
> 
> Please anyone who have really paid the fee by some other means other than credit card.
> 
> Please answer.


Two options...
1.get help from your friend who has credit card
2. Ask your bank to increase limit on debit card purchase.

I am going to gonna no. 1
Thanks.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

naveedsid said:


> I have tried all these mentioned options.Nothing works
> 
> Please anyone who have really paid the fee by some other means other than credit card.
> 
> Please answer.



Borrow the money from your family/friends and transfer that to your account and use the Debit card and pay the fees


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Would the process of applying for a personal loan and then repay be a good option in cases like this?


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Unable to increase my credit limit of my credit card. Can I pay through debit card its a master card and bank is willing to increase my transaction limit one time for a day? Anybody who have successfully done the payment by debit card?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

AUS14 said:


> Unable to increase my credit limit of my credit card. Can I pay through debit card its a master card and bank is willing to increase my transaction limit one time for a day? Anybody who have successfully done the payment by debit card?


I have read many posts who have done payment by debit card but as your case, my bank (three banks) refused to increase limit even for a day..Thts y I m gonna do by friend's credit card.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Faani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to jump in with the different question but brother if i can ask you the total time duration it took you to recieve EOI. many thx


It depends on your point score. I had 65. I applied on 13th July and got EOI on 15th July..


----------



## sabanasir (Jul 23, 2013)

I have the same problem of paying (6120 AUD) for 189 visa from pakistan. but I dont have that much credit card limit and donot know any other way to pay the visa fees. 

I will be thankful if anybody propose me a solution step by step ????????????

I addition,

What are the detail step of paying 189 visa fees for a pakistani from australia through a friend. but i prefer to know about paying at my own from pakistan.

Any help should be appretiated .
Thanks all


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

This not the visa fees. Its close to 3060 aud.

To pay this much amount.best way is to get visa internet card from bank.i don't know if pakistani banks are providing these cards in addition to credit cards. My friend recently paid his fees from my internet card and it is fine


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

naveedsid said:


> I applied for visa 189 through skill select and I have received an invitation to apply for visa 189.
> 
> But the problem is that the new visa fees from 1st July 2013 is very high (about 6120 AUD) and I dont have that much credit limit and banks are not giving me that much limit.
> 
> Please update me how to pay visa fee from Pakistan for visa 189.


Hi Naveed,
I was just wondering if you have found the solution to your problem (regarding fee payment with credit card). If you have, kindly share that on this forum as it will help the other people as well.

Looking forward to the response.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## naveedsid (May 27, 2013)

*Not yet*

I have not yet found the solution. Still trying to find some friend/relative with that much credit limit.


----------



## inexplored78 (May 17, 2013)

*Try This!*



naveedsid said:


> I applied for visa 189 through skill select and I have received an invitation to apply for visa 189.
> 
> But the problem is that the new visa fees from 1st July 2013 is very high (about 6120 AUD) and I dont have that much credit limit and banks are not giving me that much limit.
> 
> Please update me how to pay visa fee from Pakistan for visa 189.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Not sure how much your current limit is? but lets say your limit is $10.00 and you need to pay $16. Try to overpay your credit card for the difference ($6) and use it all towards your purpose.
However, I would check with the credit card company once. Personally I had done this and it worked for me.


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

naveedsid said:


> I have not yet found the solution. Still trying to find some friend/relative with that much credit limit.


Dear Naveed,

I used one of the exchanges in Karachi to get a Pay Order made for DIAC.

I walked into a few exchanges at Shahrah-e-Faisal/II Chundrigar Road, checked the best rates telling them my amount, alomst all of them were ready to help me, its the rates that I had to work on.

You will need to provide You EOI Copy to them as a proof that they have invited you for the application. Alongwith your passport copies.

Pay Order, via Habib Bank AG Zurich in Australia should be with you for your required amount in 2-3 days.

Once you have the Pay order, you can Courier it via DHL/Fedex using urgent service with your application details clearly marked on the envelope.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

nuked said:


> Dear Naveed,
> 
> I used one of the exchanges in Karachi to get a Pay Order made for DIAC.
> 
> ...


Thanks nuked for sharing your experience but I doubt if DIAC will accept it as you applied for the 175 visa and now skillselect has only one option of fee payment which is credit card. 
Anyways Lets see.......


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Try to contact UR friends or relatives overseas for help usually international cc have higher limits. In parallel drop diac a query around this.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey Naveed!
I have just heard something about the* 'UBL Wiz Visa Card'* check it out. I think you'll get the solution to your problem  I think its a travel prepaid card that enables you to load any amount on the card and pay it online. Call UBL and find more details about it. And if it works, dont forget to inform us all about it.
regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

roposh said:


> Hey Naveed!
> I have just heard something about the* 'UBL Wiz Visa Card'* check it out. I think you'll get the solution to your problem  I think its a travel prepaid card that enables you to load any amount on the card and pay it online. Call UBL and find more details about it. And if it works, dont forget to inform us all about it.
> regards,
> Roposh


I doubt if you would be able to pay it with that too. Here is the link that highlights the maximum limits on types of WIZ Cards:

https://www.ubldirect.com/corporate/BankingServices/CardProducts/UBLWiz/cardlimit.aspx

Sad but true!


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

nuked said:


> I doubt if you would be able to pay it with that too. Here is the link that highlights the maximum limits on types of WIZ Cards:
> 
> https://www.ubldirect.com/corporate/BankingServices/CardProducts/UBLWiz/cardlimit.aspx
> 
> Sad but true!


Yes, you are right 

What about this https://www.wuprepaid.com/wuprepaid...ecureKey=45628cc6-4887-43a7-985d-ab35a4b90bb4
Its a western union prepaid card. I am not sure if we Pakistanis can make this or not but if we can then I guess the problem is solved.

regards,
roposh


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

roposh said:


> Yes, you are right
> 
> What about this https://www.wuprepaid.com/wuprepaid...ecureKey=45628cc6-4887-43a7-985d-ab35a4b90bb4
> Its a western union prepaid card. I am not sure if we Pakistanis can make this or not but if we can then I guess the problem is solved.
> ...


Just tried signing up for that too, its for US only!


----------



## naveedsid (May 27, 2013)

*Is it the solution?*

I am thinking about another option which might solve the problem of not just me but other also.

If I show my spouse and children as Non-Migrating Family Members in application then my visa fees will be about 3000 AUD which I can pay with my credit card.

Then I will fill and upload Form 1022 with my document to correct the mistake and show my spouse and children as Migrating Family members.

Then I will pay for my dependents separately when asked by CO and that should be the remaining 3000 AUD amount.

Please advice is it correct to do so.


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

It might work out. I dont know how well is it taken by CO to add family members later


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

naveedsid said:


> I am thinking about another option which might solve the problem of not just me but other also.
> 
> If I show my spouse and children as Non-Migrating Family Members in application then my visa fees will be about 3000 AUD which I can pay with my credit card.
> 
> ...


Buddy, I must say you are really thinking hard on this one
But honestly, I am not comfortable with this deliberate mistake thing. It might work and might not. My suggestion to you would be to find someone outside Pakistan bcoz overseas people generally do have larger limits.
Anyways, whatever option you adopt, keep us all posted on that. Good Luck!

Regards,
Roposh


----------



## Hrsid (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just a query: In case of using a friend's/relative's credit card, does the name mismatch of the applicant and the payer cause any problem?


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Hrsid said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a query: In case of using a friend's/relative's credit card, does the name mismatch of the applicant and the payer cause any problem?


I havent come across with any such issue, neither personally or anyone on the forum.

You should be good to go with your friend's/relative's card.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hrsid said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a query: In case of using a friend's/relative's credit card, does the name mismatch of the applicant and the payer cause any problem?


No its not an issue. I did it in same way.


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

naveedsid, Why cant you just get a debit card, put the necessary ammount on it and pay?
For example: Visa Debit Card


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

*How to Pay Visa Fees*

Dear Brothers,

Most of friends are struggling about how to pay australlian visa fees since DIAC increased visa fees(If they add dependents). The site supports credit card payments only. I hope the following information will help to all friends

Most of the banks will not provide these much of credit limits in Credit cards or increase the credit limit even though if you give the payslips & other documents to bank. In other countries, they will give options to top up the credit cards by depositing required amount to credit card account. If you deposit huge amount to your credit card above the credit limit, your card will automatically blocked.

In case of debit card, I don't think the site will support but some members saying it may support. But I am not sure. As per my knowledge, the gateway implementation used for credit card and debit cards are different. For example, you can see that most of air ticket booking sites, they support only credit cards and travel cards not debit cards. If the debit card will support in the DIAC site, you will lose around 16000-18000 rs as international exchange rate(this will applicable in credit cards also).

In case of travel cards what banks are doing is, they will charge necessary Australian dollars to your travel card. But using travel card you can pay Visa fees. They will issue travel card within oneday. You can go to any bank branch and ask for AUD Travel Card. Some branches may ask to start a new account, if you dont have. They will ask for passport copy, PAN Card. Some branches may ask for VISA copy. you just show them DIAC invitation letter if needed. your card cost will be Rs 150+tax. If you pay the equivalent indian money based on current bank's selling rate, they will charge required AUD dollars to your travel card. After activating your card for internet transaction from bank's website, you can use the card on websites. You can get the guidelines from travel card catalog.

Before using Travel Card, you just keep in mind that, they are issuing Travel Credit Card. You cannot use this card on Indian websites or ATMs in India. Since DIAC site is australlian, you can pay the visa fees through travel credit card. Great advantage is that you can save international exchange rates amount nearly 16000-18000.

PLEASE USE ANY TRAVEL CARD WHICH FILLED WITH AUSTRALLIAN DOLLARS. TRAVEL CARD SHOULD WORK IN SITE

Hope this will helps ...


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

Debit cards are OK for the fee payments too! As long as it is Visa or MasterCard.


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Going there said:


> Debit cards are OK for the fee payments too! As long as it is Visa or MasterCard.


have you tried with Debit card friend?


----------



## Going there (Jul 3, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> have you tried with Debit card friend?


sure. I would not have advised if I had not done it myself Paid mine with debit card.


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Going there said:


> sure. I would not have advised if I had not done it myself Paid mine with debit card.


It might work from Russia, conversion from Pak and India is exorbitant, the figures go in 5 digits, which normally bank's dont allow in Pakistan/India unless specially requested or holding a premium card from bank.

So one needs to consult with the bank or financial institution explaining them the clear situation to get a better solution on this one.

I just checked your conversion from AUD to Russian ruble, which is almost half from Pakistan/India conversion.

Hope it helps!


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello Naveed!

I am sure, by now you must have paid the fee. So please tell how did you do that and What is the status of your application? Please share your experience.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## naveedsid (May 27, 2013)

*I asked a friend with the credit limit to pay the fees for me.*

I asked a friend with the credit limit to pay the fees for me.

That seems the only option in Pakistan.

Good Luck.


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

Has any tried using a virtual credit card for payment? A service like EntroPay virtual card https://www.entropay.com might work.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

oz_rockz said:


> Has any tried using a virtual credit card for payment? A service like EntroPay virtual card https://www.entropay.com might work.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


looks promising, high fees, worth trying!


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

naveedsid said:


> I have tried all these mentioned options.Nothing works
> 
> Please anyone who have really paid the fee by some other means other than credit card.
> 
> Please answer.


Hi Naveed,

I'm also going through the same phase, I'm in touch with a few ppl, as soon I get an answer I PM you.

Also do Visit DIAC website and fees & charges/how to pay!

Br, Jangz


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

naveedsid said:


> I have tried all these mentioned options.Nothing works
> 
> Please anyone who have really paid the fee by some other means other than credit card.
> 
> Please answer.


Use Debit Card to pay your fee as i did. I credited as much money i needed to pay off the fee and then boom. This is the best option you can use.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

kashifbari said:


> Use Debit Card to pay your fee as i did. I credited as much money i needed to pay off the fee and then boom. This is the best option you can use.


Which Bank's debit card were u using? I asked every bank, everyone said we can't do transacation of over PKR100,000 on debit card.

Also, whats the status of ur application> Why did u do ur medicals so late?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## imranhassan852 (Sep 15, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> No its not an issue. I did it in same way.


can u plz share steps how did u make ur payment?

limit of the credit card u used etc?


----------



## imranhassan852 (Sep 15, 2013)

what was credit card limit of ur friend's card?


----------



## imranhassan852 (Sep 15, 2013)

kashifbari said:


> Use Debit Card to pay your fee as i did. I credited as much money i needed to pay off the fee and then boom. This is the best option you can use.


dear kashif,

which debit card do u have? did u request the bank to enhance/increase ur card limit or u just credited ur account with required money and then used card number for fee payments?

kindly explain a bit to clarify confusions.


----------



## madpk (Sep 4, 2013)

It is suggested those having such problem should fill out complain/suggestion form immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/services/services-form.htm . I already have asked them to allow me having multiple transactions via one or more credit cards.


----------



## madpk (Sep 4, 2013)

It is suggested those having such problem should fill out complain/suggestion form immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/services/services-form.htm . I already have asked them to allow me having multiple transactions via one or more credit cards. And waiting their reply.


----------



## madpk (Sep 4, 2013)

They have sent that relevant authority will reply me back with in 10 days.


----------



## prettypbg (Aug 20, 2013)

imranhassan852 said:


> can u plz share steps how did u make ur payment?
> 
> limit of the credit card u used etc?


dear all

i have friend whose credit card limit is 300,000 pak rupees(AUD 3000) and i have to pay DIAC visa fees 5280AUD. 

i have no card with limit 5280 AUD. plz advise what to do. its urgent. how can i pay fees in pakistan


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

prettypbg said:


> dear all
> 
> i have friend whose credit card limit is 300,000 pak rupees(AUD 3000) and i have to pay DIAC visa fees 5280AUD.
> 
> i have no card with limit 5280 AUD. plz advise what to do. its urgent. how can i pay fees in pakistan


there is no other way but to find a person who has the credit limit. Ask any friends/relatives overseas they would have such limit. I am sorry but no other way for Pakistani applicants.


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

roposh said:


> there is no other way but to find a person who has the credit limit. Ask any friends/relatives overseas they would have such limit. I am sorry but no other way for Pakistani applicants.


There is another way.. not sure about the availability in Pakistan, but here in India we can get forex prepaid cards using which you can make payments in foreign websites.. another advantage of this, no forex conversion charges will be applicable.. 

Check this in banks there.. best of luck mate..

Cheers
Sajin


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> There is another way.. not sure about the availability in Pakistan, but here in India we can get forex prepaid cards using which you can make payments in foreign websites.. another advantage of this, no forex conversion charges will be applicable..
> 
> Check this in banks there.. best of luck mate..
> 
> ...


Hi,
I said no other way for Pakistani applicants. 

Unfortunately one can't even make transaction with the debit card as well as the amount for single transaction is limited to PKR 100,000 only.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

if anyone fom AUS is paying for you , will he also need to pay tax on visa fees ? anyone can confirm this please, its bit urgent as i have to pay fees for my visa-190 application..

regards,


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

maybe u can pay the fees with gerrys fedex at the australian visa counter or to australian embassy in cash..plz check by calling them


----------



## madpk (Sep 4, 2013)

Till writing I have not received reply for my complain except that you will get reply with in 10 working days. Since I do not have much time I requested one of mine overseas friend to pay my fee.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

naveedsid said:


> I have tried all these mentioned options.Nothing works
> 
> Please anyone who have really paid the fee by some other means other than credit card.
> 
> Please answer.


hopefully you have paid your visa fees till now, do let me know which method you used for the payment of fees?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

naveedsid said:


> I have not yet found the solution. Still trying to find some friend/relative with that much credit limit.


by now you would have paid the fees, so please share how u managed fee payment?


----------



## madpk (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes you need to pay tax separately also show separately in credit card statements.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

roposh said:


> Hey Naveed!
> I have just heard something about the* 'UBL Wiz Visa Card'* check it out. I think you'll get the solution to your problem  I think its a travel prepaid card that enables you to load any amount on the card and pay it online. Call UBL and find more details about it. And if it works, dont forget to inform us all about it.
> regards,
> Roposh


UBL WIz card has a limit of max. deposit of 200 K and single transaction can't be more than 100 K


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

Waqarali20005 said:


> UBL WIz card has a limit of max. deposit of 200 K and single transaction can't be more than 100 K


Any solution for this problem???


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

immigrant589 said:


> Any solution for this problem???


Uptill now everyone have to use credit card of someone having that much limit. No other option.

There is one i.e. www.moneypolo.com but I havent tested it yet. They also take a lot of verifications before issuing a card like skype interview, any one utility bill in your name etc. The Moneypolo VISA card is deemeed fit for our visa payments as it has a limit of USD 20,000 and POS can be applicable on a single transaction. But as said, its not tested yet.

PS. If you want to try this, don't rush in depositing funds as they are slow in responding in initial steps and they take time. I did the same and my funds got stuck for 2 weeks approx. Haven't done any payment through yet I have their account and VISA card with me.


----------

